# Need Advice looking for a small camera to replace my Rebel T1i



## Rayodee (Aug 11, 2013)

Photography is a passion of mine.  I am not a professional.    I currently have a Rebel T1i and 5D mark ii.   I want to keep my 5d (which I love :heart: ) and replace my Rebel with a smaller camera.  I am looking at the Canon G1X because of the large sensor size and small body.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks in advance!:blushing:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuji x100s


----------



## Dao (Aug 11, 2013)

And the Sony RX series also quite interesting.


----------



## iolair (Aug 12, 2013)

If you want to stay Canon - G1X, EOS-M (I think a mark II may be announced soon?) or 100D.

My travel camera is a Pentax Q10 - it's lots of fun  I got a fisheye lens for it before a recent holiday and loved the results and the shooting experience.  The new Q7 is on sale in the USA in September and has a slightly larger sensor (though still rather smaller than APS-C).

I've also heard very good things about the Fuji X100S and its little sister, the X20.


----------



## AlexanderB (Aug 12, 2013)

Micro four thirds, OM-D or the new GX7.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 13, 2013)

I am looking closely at the Canon g15, Canon g1x and Fuji x100s (or x100) and Fuji x20. 

I want to spend no more than $800 if possible so the x100s is pushing it.

I must have:
complete manual controls (I shoot in manual and aperture priority)
optical viewfinder

would like:
larger sensor size
large aperture
small body size
zoom (could live without)

Thanks again


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok, I am going to order the Fuji x100s.....It hopefully will be here in a couple of weeks.   I will keep updated


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 15, 2013)

Rayodee said:


> Ok, I am going to order the Fuji x100s.....It should be here in a couple of weeks.   I will keep updated



I doubt it.  It is in backorder .  Let me know where. I want one too.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

Fujifilm X100S Digital Camera 16321066  you might want to try here.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 15, 2013)

Please note: This item is currently back-ordered by the manufacturer. Although we have no estimated time of arrival for this item, you can order it now and it will ship as soon as it arrives. Your card will only be charged once item is shipped.


----------



## Rayodee (Aug 15, 2013)

got it................grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I guess mine will also be on backorder.  couple weeks....... or a couple months???


----------



## Superdaantje (Aug 16, 2013)

Rayodee said:


> Photography is a passion of mine.  I am not a professional.    I currently have a Rebel T1i and 5D mark ii.   I want to keep my 5d (which I love :heart: ) and replace my Rebel with a smaller camera.  I am looking at the Canon G1X because of the large sensor size and small body.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!:blushing:



I sold the 5D II and us now a Fuji X pro1. Also have a 5D III. But since I have the Pro1 I do not use it that much any more. All ready sold a few lenses and going to ditch more dslr stuff. Maybe in the future going to ditch the dslr completely.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 16, 2013)

Superdaantje said:


> Rayodee said:
> 
> 
> > Photography is a passion of mine.  I am not a professional.    I currently have a Rebel T1i and 5D mark ii.   I want to keep my 5d (which I love :heart: ) and replace my Rebel with a smaller camera.  I am looking at the Canon G1X because of the large sensor size and small body.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


I bought my used lens the 70-300mm VR from a Nikon guy who is liquidating all his Nikon stuff because he bought the Xpro-1
I understand its a good camera only a bit slow to focus.
For some the Xpro-1 is the perfect camera and for some DSLR is the way to go.

Personally if I would get a Fuji camera I would go for the X Pro-1 and not any other model, the guy let me try his camera, I was very impressed even though I dont see myself leaving the DSLR to get this camera.


----------



## Rayodee (Sep 1, 2013)

I got my camera this week and I love it!  It is so fun to shoot!


----------

